# NBA Finals - Spurs vs Heat



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The finals are on and the Spurs have taken the first game.

Lots of jokes about the game and LeBron today.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

1 down 3 to go! Go Spurs Go! :righton: :up:

Yes, lots of jokes about the A/C not working at the arena on social media, other forums etc. Even some claiming a ridiculous conspiracy theory behind it. :nono2:

I do hope we do not commit that many turnovers again in this series, 23 is WAY to many [especially at home and in the Finals] and most of the time results in a loss. I was glad though we were able to get the win and the fourth quarter overall was excellent for the Spurs!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm rooting for the Spurs... but I'm not a LeBron hater. I wish people would lay off the cramp thing. I mean, the jokes are funny... but I'm talking any serious criticism. Anyone who has ever had a bad cramp, the kind where your muscle seizes and it feels like a giant bruise for days afterwards... knows that kind of cramp you can't walk. It isn't about pain tolerance or "take an aspirin and suck it up" at that point... once you have that kind of cramp, you're done until it has a couple of days to heal.

IF I blame anything... it wouldn't even be the A/C... Looking at a guy like LeBron, with probably close to zero body fat... I blame the conditioning that puts an athlete like him right on that razor's edge where he is prime for a cramp all the time probably. He could probably take a cue from the football programs, though, and look into how they handle hydration since I expect the outdoor sports have had to adjust to harsher conditions on a more regular basis... so he might want to consider a change in regimen to help keep him hydrated whether the A/C is working or not.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

A very good game. Just an awesome game played by an awesome team. You can tell when they come to play basketball . That is all that is on their minds. They all played fantastic - Leonard is hero again - he has become an awesome player. Also Diaw and Splitter are playing a good game, too. Actually the entire team was outstanding. Teamwork! That's how you win games The ball movement was like poetry last night.

Ball execution, ball movement, passing, shooting, defense. Absolutely spectacular! I am proud of my team.

Series 3-1 in favor of Spurs and they play again Sunday in San Antonio.

Stats/history for those interested:
Only eight teams have come back from a 3-1 deficit in any best-of-7 series. The last was the 2006 Phoenix Suns against the Lakers.

No NBA team has ever come back from a 3-1 deficit in NBA Finals history. It's only been accomplished eight times in NBA playoff history in 223 previous series.

Notable records:

Tim Duncan breaks Magic Johnson's previous record (157) with 158 career playoff double-doubles. Duncan became the NBA career leader in playoff minutes late in the first half of Game 4. (Duncan topped previous record holder Kareem Abdul-Jabbar in his 14th minute of play).

The first time a road team won consecutive games in the Finals by at least 15 points.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stick a fork in the Heat. They are done. Basically the Spurs figured out how to shut LaBron down. Great game last night. Go Spurs!!!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the Miami logo looks like a baby pacifer? :sure:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I am definitely not a LeBron fan and am happy to see the Heat lose. Wish it could be the Thunder but at least they lost to the best team.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The deed is done. Spurs win!

The river parade is wednesday night. What an awesome time to be in this city.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was glad to see the Spurs win. I was surprised they won so easily after those first two games were pretty competitive until the end. It's a shame they didn't also win it last year, since the Spurs haven't won any of their championships back-to-back... this is the first time they made it to the finals two years in a row for that matter.

Fingers crossed to see them do a repeat next year before Duncan makes a swan song exit.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

This was such an incredible (7) year long journey to reach this milestone, and what a way to come back and redeem ourselves from the heartbreak loss in the Finals last season.

Such a great team. To me this was the Spurs most difficult playoff path to a championship of all their titles. It was also so sweet that they defeated the last 2 teams that ousted them over the previous 2 seasons. Kind of funny that the Spurs most formidable challenge was the Mavs in the first round. Much respect to the Mavs for giving the Spurs a wake up call.

Hardwork, passion, dedication, drive, and above all, teamwork. Greatest players, greatest coaches, and the greatest fans.

I am so proud of my Spurs. They are true champions both off and on the court.


----------

